# Speeds on River Road descent - the big hill



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

Haven't made the descent after they've repaved the big hill on the north end of River Road. Can anyone tell me what kind of speeds I can expect? I would imagine you can easily hit 50+ mph if you want, but that seems risky on a narrow road like that with foot and car traffic. 

Thanks, I actually climbed it last weekend, but took 9W on the way back. Next time...


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I used to hit 40 easily without pedaling from top before they paved it during winter. Now you can hit 50 if you pedal but beware of darkness from tree cover especially with sunglasses. Drivers and/or cyclist going up may not see you. 

The gate at the bottom was locked whole last week due to road closure from a mudslide but maybe open to car traffic now. I rode it Mon and Tue night and looks like it was cleaned up Tue but gate was still locked. Prepare to brake hard into circle at bottom.


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Stoked. I haven't made that descent in along time so good to get some reminders. Given the gate and conditions you mention, it would help to do the climb northbound first so you at least have an idea of conditions coming back at 40-50 mph. The shadows have always made it tough to spot the potholes, but still can pose a problem for that random stick or rock now. 

Good stuff, thanks again.


----------



## IRFilter (Jul 8, 2012)

never gone 50mph before, gotta try this


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't mean to sound like a wet noodle, but please exercise caution if you're not familiar with River Road. It's pretty much carved out of the side of a cliff - generally speaking, there is no shoulder to bail you out on either side of the road. There might be better places to set a personal speed record.


----------



## Mt Moriah (May 16, 2009)

C'mon Upstate sometime if you want to set some speed records... 50+ is not a problem in the Ticonderoga Area.


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 9, 2011)

(deleted)


----------

